# South Africa CCMG Assessment



## vhawfully (Nov 30, 2020)

Hello, 
I have currently was requested to complete an online CCMG assessment. Anyone knows how could I prepare for it? 

As I am a little bit confused as the assessment only wrote there will be 80 questions and has to be completed in 90 mins. But I searched on the main web site, only a few study articles could be downloaded and studied.


----------

